# Installing a gable vent..from *inside* the attic



## steveKane (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi. First post here!

I'm installing a gable-mount attic fan in my attic (go figure!). I purchased an aluminum shutter-type gable vent (Master Flow 20” Power Gable Vent Shutter from Home Depot). I basically have all of the inside-of-the-attic stuff either planned out or finished. I have yet to cut the 16 1/2" x 16 1/2" hole in the side of my house, which has vinyl siding. 

Here's the problem...I don't have a ladder tall enough to get to the exterior part where the vent is going. There is actually a lower roof level that I could stand on, but it's a 45-degree pitch and way high off the ground. I started thinking...could I possibly do the entire install from *inside *the attic? I think I’ve worked out the details enough where yes, it’s possible. 

I’ll cut the hole from the inside; drill the eight vent mounting holes through the plywood using the vent itself as a template; insert the two top carriage bolts into the vent’s mounting holes and glue them in place so they won’t fall out; insert flashing and a drip guard across the top; apply caulk around the edges of the vent; stick the whole vent diagonally through the hole (perhaps tying a string to it, just in case); hope the top two bolts align with the holes; secure bolts with locknuts on the inside; then stick my hand through the vent vanes and insert the remaining six bolts and fasten them. 

The main question I have: Do you think a reciprocating saw would work for the cutting, going through both plywood and vinyl siding? I’d probably have to use a bimetal blade, since there may be nails in the way. The siding is 13 years old, so I’m not sure how much splintering might happen. The edges don’t have to be super clean, since they’ll be hidden by the vent flange. I’ve thought about using a circular saw to go just ¾” deep, then using a utility knife or something for the siding. But it’d sure be easier to use a recip saw. Any thoughts?

And, of course, any obvious reasons why I can’t pull off the above stunt?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum stevekane.

You can’t do this correctly from the inside. A reciprocating saw will damage the vinyl siding. 

If you can’t safely install this from the outside then you should hire this part out and this person you use should have some knowledge of working with vinyl siding. 

There are gable vents designed to be used with vinyl siding. They come in many colors, shapes and sizes.


----------



## Gabriel24 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Installing a gabble Vent from inside the attic.*

I also agree to do some parts from the outside. To encourage the task, you have to rent a ladder since you do not have one. Also, I have seen in the rental yard a wood offset to be placed on the roof below the place for the vent. I think this offset is expensive, but once you place it on the roof, then it is a lot easier to work. It is just an idea. You may find out more details from the rental yard.


----------



## steveKane (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I went to Lowes, and saw a gable vent made for vinyl siding, similar to the pic shown, with the snap-on frame ; now it all makes a lot more sense than the aluminum shutter. And yes, I'll have to do much of the work from the outside. :-/ 

Now I'm debating on whether to borrow my friend's ladder, install some roof brackets, and do it myself, or just hire it out.


----------



## onyxxteriors (Dec 9, 2012)

*Gable Vent Covers*

How about an easier way to install a gable vent. Slim line gable vents are only 1" thick and snap right over your old louvered gable vent. The top slip caps are adjustable for framing imperfections. They also come in a variety of designs, not just a louver.


----------



## Gissle (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, best not do this all from the inside. Can you use an alternative form of access to the outside? Or us an alternative vent?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not a ridge vent instead.
No power needed, vents the whole roof not just one end of it, simple to install.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

After a year and a half, I hope got this done.

Andy.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Old posts surface from newbies or ads.... good info though.

Gary


----------

